# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Κατασκευή φωλιάς πότε θα έρθουν τα αυγά?

## budgie98

Χρονια πολλα και Καλη Ανασταση....σημερα το πρωι η καναρα με την καρδερινα μου ετοιμαζουν πυρετωδος την φωλια τους...Και η ερωτηση μου είναι ποτε θα αρχισει να γενναει τα αυγα.... Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων....  :Happy0062:

----------


## panos70

Καλη Ανασταση μολις τελειωσει τι φωλια συνηθως μετα απο 3-4 μερες ερχετε και το πρωτο αυγο

----------


## budgie98

Ευχαριστω φιλε μου!!!

----------


## xXx

....εκτός και αν πέσεις σε άτιμο θηλυκό...εμένα πχ έχω μία έκανε αυγό ένα μήνα μετά το χτίσιμο της φωλιάς...αυτά είναι εξαιρέσεις βέβαια συνήθως σε 2-3 μέρες κάνει αυγουλάκι το πρώτο της

----------


## stavai

Γεγονός είναι να μην πέσεις σε άτιμο θηλυκό ! ! !
Τα φυσιολογικά θηλυκά μετά το τελείωμα της φωλιάς σε 2-4 ημέρες έχουν το πρώτο αυγό . . .

Καλή ανάσταση και υγεία εύχομαι σε όλους ! ! !

----------


## jk21

στους υβριδισμους με ιθαγενη ,μεγαλο ρολο  παιζει ο χαρακτηρας του συνηθως αρσενικου ιθαγενους .Ειδικα συμπεριφορα πουλιων που δεν ειναι γεννημενα σε εκτροφη αλλα στη φυση ,δεν ειναι παντα προβλεψιμη .Το συνηθες ειναι οτι ακουσες .Επειδη ομως τις βασικες πληροφοριες τις εχεις ηδη λαβει και επειδη δεν ξερουμε αν προκειται για καρδερινα εκτροφης ,οτιδηποτε επιπλεον συζητηθει στο παρον θεμα ,θα γινει  (απο ολους ! ) μονο αν εχουμε στοιχεια οτι το πουλι ειναι εκτροφης ,συμφωνα με τους κανονες των ιθαγενων 

Κανόνες Χρήσης Ενότητας των Ιθαγενών

----------


## Barculli

Εγώ είχα μία κανάρα που έχτισε φωλιά και είδα το αρσενικό με τα μάτια μου σε 1 μέρα να την βατέψει 7 φορές και αυγά δεν έκανε ποτέ.

----------

